# Slither



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Now THIS is what I'm talking about. James Gunn, one of the driving forces behind *Dawn of the Dead (2004)* has come up with a fiendish great movie that I'm dying to see called *Slither.* It's a throwback to 80's monster films like *From Beyond, Nightbreed, Return of the Living Dead* and other flicks like *Invasion of the Bodysnatchers,* and *Squirm.* There's a trailer for it, and just one gander at this puppy made me start chomping at the bit to see it. It looks to be just what the Horror industry needs to quell the onslaught of Unoriginal and formulaic films of the past. maybe it's a step in the right direction. Unfortunately, we won't get to see it until January of 2006. To see what I'm crowing about check out the teaser trailer right here: http://chud.com/news/4066


----------

